# Why post on piracy was deleted?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Why my post on piracy wowtv on Roku was deleted?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Because term of service on this site prevents discussion of PIRACY.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

RBA said:


> Because term of service on this site prevents discussion of PIRACY.


But i was not dicussing Piracy,i just was alerting here so Dnet and Dtv and comcast and other providers will hear from you about these Roku Piracy steeling their content> but it seems to me you don't care if these guys write channels belonging to provider's on roku without paying for it and charnging money.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I think the problem was you named the service and listed everything they offer in the post. Even if you didn't intend to, it kind of directed people where to get it.

If you care, you should write to the corporate parent of some of the channels they carry. A few DMCA notices and threats of lawsuits to the developer, their webhost and/or streaming host is enough to scare them into shutting down.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Ivtec said:


> But i was not dicussing Piracy,i just was alerting here so Dnet and Dtv and comcast and other providers will hear


This is not the place to do that and yes, it seemed like advertising to me.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> This is not the place to do that and yes, it seemed like advertising to me.





KyL416 said:


> I think the problem was you named the service and listed everything they offer in the post. Even if you didn't intend to, it kind of directed people where to get it.
> 
> If you care, you should write to the corporate parent of some of the channels they carry. A few DMCA notices and threats of lawsuits to the developer, their webhost and/or streaming host is enough to scare them into shutting down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_If you have a problem with a thread moderation, please contact a forum moderator. Please do not open threads to discuss why a topic was closed._


----------

